
Management starts off with accounting - pm24601
https://medium.com/@bhorowitz/how-to-ruin-your-company-with-one-bad-process-770c2ccef3c3#.f98bfzqew
======
pm24601
I use this title because my wife, the (accounting) controller, would
appreciate it. Without her, her company would run overbudget.

